# Favourite comedian/s



## Noldor_returned (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I'm pretty sure everyone likes comedy, but who do you like best? Old comedians won't be included in this poll, but if you'd like someone added say so clearly and I'll see what I can do. As for me, it's gotta be a tie between Arj Barker and Ross Noble. Ross Noble is so random and has the best ideas for shows, and Arj Barker is so cool and funny, as he should be.
Monty Python is up there with the greats as well.

PS: How do you vote multiple times?


----------



## Talierin (Apr 24, 2006)

Monty Python and Dane Cook are prolly my favorites


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 24, 2006)

Who's Dane Cook? I've never heard of him. Then again, you may not have heard of the Aussie comedians I put in. But how do you vote twice?


----------



## Talierin (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.danecook.com/


if it's a multiple votes poll, you just check more than one box when voting


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 24, 2006)

Who's Monty Python?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 24, 2006)

*runs in and commences to pound Smitty repeatedly over the head with a rather odorous red herring*



As for the point of the thread; I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 25, 2006)

I have heard of zero of those people, barring Monty Python and a vague recollection of who Billy Connolly is.

If we're speaking of skits and sketches and such, I'll give my vote to French and Saunders.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 25, 2006)

I would ask who Monty Python is, too. Sure, I did know of a group of people who made a bunch of entertaining bits with that name attached to them, but I have never heard of a person called that. But then, I merely assumed that the Noldor_returned person was writing about the group. Didn't feel like pointing it out, apparently as well as know-it-allingly, though.  Anyways, I always tell people that my favorite is Jeremy Hotz, but I don't really care enough to do much research on any of them. I just watch Comedy Central every now and then. Sure, the Monty Python group is cool. So is Dane Cook. Arj Barker is only okay. He merely produced a few chuckles out of me. Also, I gots to mention Mitch Hedburg. I am always quoting the guy.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok Monty Python is a group who make really funny films. Eg Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail. Lano and Woodly are the best but then again so is Adam Hills and David Hughes. Adam Hills is a host on a Aus show called Spicks and Speaks and so is Hughesy.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 28, 2006)

Good lord! What is the matter with you people? You can't make up a list of funny people??? But it isn't all your fault: what passes for "funny" today ain't very funny. Here are some of the people who have made me really laugh over the years, in no particular order:

Comedians: Laurel & Hardy; Jack Benny; Jack Paar; Fred Allen; Danny Thomas; Henny Youngman; Sid Ceasar; Shelley Berman; Bob Newhart; Woody Allen; Johnny Carson; Benny Hill; the Monty Python group; Spike Jones; Jackie Gleason; Art Carney; Tracy Ullman; Damon Wayans; George Burns & Gracie Allen; Ben Stiller; Victor Borge; Richard Pryor; Gene Wilder; Steve Allen; Tim Conway; Earnie Kovacs; Lily Tomlin; Goldie Hawn; Rich Little; Mike Nichols & Elaine May; Red Skelton; Don Rickles; Rodney Dangerfield; Milton Berle; Will Ferrell; Jonathan Winters; Cheech & Chong; Jackie Mason; Albert Brooks; John Candy; Jane Curtin; Gilda Radner; Stan Freberg; Bill Murray; Groucho Marx; Garrett Morris; Martin Short; **** Cavette; Alexander King (I can't _believe_ the automatic censor! The stars replace the short name for "Richard"...  )

Funny political commentators: Jay Leno; Bill Maher; Jon Stewart; Al Franken

You youngsters who've never listened to the old timers (anyone whose Golden Age was in the 40s-50s) owe it to yourselves to check out Old Time Radio sites. The humor is not only funny, but even _clean!_ Today's humor lacks the subtlety and _wit_ that were hallmarks of earlier comedians — even in those days however, it was always easier to get a cheap laugh by being vulgar. But there were many more comedians who relied on genuine humor created out of intelligence, subtlety and clean wit. And did you ever notice that the funniest punch lines are those that made you _think just an instant_ in order to figure them out?

Today's standup comedians (BTW, "standup" was pioneered by such as Shelley Berman and Bob Newhart) think they have to hit you over the head with a brick of something crude and stupid, and to them what generates that cheap bark of a laugh — is humor. It isn't necessary to be blue to be funny, but it's easier. "Blue" is a sign of desperation, the easy way out — which goes especially for Bill Maher. (Howard Stern is simply a man who gets paid for living in the gutter.)

I believe that really good comedians are national treasures. Whatever we pay them, we should pay them double. What is more blessed than a good laugh, especially when we really need one?

Barley


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't toss me into the same group as the ones who haven't pointed out that they don't wish for you to toss them into the group of ignorance, either. I agree with most of what you wrote up there. I was attempting to stick to newer comedians, since that is what the Noldor_returned person decided on. Even though he broke his own rule and mentioned Monty Python. But then, mayhaps I am wrong and an individual with that name has recently jumped into the role of comedian.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 28, 2006)

YayGollum said:


> Don't toss me into the same group...



YG old chap, I wouldn't toss you anywhere — you're in a class by yourself! 

Barley


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 28, 2006)

Barly, I've only heard of a few of the people you named but all the ones I know of are good. Come on people hasnt _Anyone_ heard of Lano and Woodly. "Frankly..." "Dont drop the Wood." Colin Lane and Frank Woodly are great. Their Aussie though so I dont think anyone out of Aus has heard of them. Poor poor people.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 28, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> ..."Dont drop the Wood."



_"Don't drop the wood"???!!!_ Before I misconstrue this terribly, what, exactly, does that mean where you come from? 

Barley


----------



## Ghorim (Apr 28, 2006)

Now, see... I have a terribly short attention span, oneinduced by years of TV and Internet overexposure. It's one of those trade-offs of living in a modern, civilized society. Owing to this condition, I prefer sketch comedy troupes over solitary stand-up comedians. I'm of the opinion that it takes a truly singular talent to consistently captivate audiences with his or her mere presence and wit. Hence, legends like Richard Pryor, George Carlin, Lenny Bruce, and modern comedy heroes like Lewis Black, Mitch Hedberg (R.I.P.), and... uh... whoever else is funny these days - these are the exceptions.

As for comedy groups, I'm obviously a Monty Python lover, but also a fan of those who took the sketch-of-consciousness approach of those zany Brits and added their own twist to it. Canada seems to be especially adept at this, what with SCTV and The Kids in the Hall. The latter is probably my favorite source of comedy, given their modern bent and strange, art school aesthetic. Excellent sketch comedy from America includes Mr. Show and the Upright Citizens Brigade, and maybe a few scattered seasons of Saturday Night Live. 

Clearly, the British have the market on side-splitting, pseudo-intellectual humor. The more exposure that we North Americans received to their way of thinking, the funnier we became (hence, Canadians has become funnier than Americans). Of course, this theory is all filtered through the lens of my comedic sensibilities, so feel free to declare it rubbish and move on to the next crackpot.

Oh yes, and as a sidenote - here's proof of a generation gap: when I saw "Spike Jones" on Barliman's list, I thought he meant "Spike Jonze," the music video director. I was just about to express my pleasant surprise that there was perhaps another TTFer who so enjoyed the Beastie Boys' "Sabotage" video... when I realized that there were two different Spikes. Still! I highly recommend the work of Mr. Jonze (née Adam Spiegel), as it also displays a strong comedic undercurrent.

Right on.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 28, 2006)

And then there's the Ancient and Mystic Realm of *gasp* NPR! (Does ANYONE listen to the radio anymore?) Some of my favourite stuff has been done for years by Garrison Keillor and the crazy people that make up Prairie Home Companion. His books are great too, btw. I can't wait to see the movie
based on his radio series that will be coming out this year!


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 29, 2006)

I listen to the radio (obviously not the same station).

Barly it's just one of Lano and Woodly's things.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 30, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> Barly it's just one of Lano and Woodly's things.


 
In Australia, it doesn't mean anything. It does, however, refer to a skit of theirs. But unfortunately, they are going their separate ways Also, Yay, with the Monty Python thing, it is the group, but since John Cleese still participates in comedy movies, I couldn't put him in and leave the others out.


----------

